# DIY vivarium help / making a background?



## cazstar1989 (Jun 1, 2010)

hi guys i'm new here and new to the background making stuff but i would really love some help with what i'm thinking of doing ... 

i've recently upgraded my bearded dragons viv cos he outgrew his last one, and i really want to put a background in the tank - like the exo terra stony wall looking things BUT they are just too expensive for me ( i've recently finished uni so i am skint!) 

i was looking on youtube and some people had GREAT videos of what they have made for their lizards and its inspired me to make something for my beardies new viv! 

the only problem is i'm really confused about WHAT to use... i've seen people use both cement and tile grout - are these both safe??? i've tried to find out about cement but i can't find anything 
i've heard you can buy aquatic cement - would that be ok ? 

also i have no idea what sealer to use? my beardie is messy and lives to think his water bowl is a swimming pool some times so i'd really want to seal it well - can anyone recommend any brands ? 


as half the videos are done by youtubers in america i really don't know what to use or whats available for me in the UK - and more importantly what is safe! 


any help or any advice will be greatly recieved ! thanks a bunch


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey, heres a tutorial i put together
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html

i use flooring grout (which is different to wall tiling grout) as this gives it more of a stoney/rock finish plus it has sand mixed in it so when dry its nice and gritty and yes it is safe for reps.

and to water proof it just put a couple layer of clear varnish on it
hope this helps. 
any q's just ask


----------

